# Does breastfeeding really help you lose weight?



## AliKitts

Anybody lost weight because of breastfeeding? Just curious as im about to start my diet and it would be lovely if its true that the breastfeeding helps :)


----------



## moopsie

Following... I have the feeling it's different for everyone, because I've heard that same thing, however my cousin said she wasn't able to really get the weight off until after she was done BFing? Hmmmmm...

BTW... congratulations!!! :) :) :)


----------



## youngy

Worked for me! I am 3lb away from my pre pregnancy average weight and i gained 70lb :-( between breastfeeding, daily walks and trying to make better choices in food it really has flew off xx


----------



## Embo78

I lost 5 stone whilst breastfeeding but it wasn't all down to the breastfeeding. I had to get back in control of my diet/exercise before I started dropping the lbs :thumbup:


----------



## AliKitts

i have a long walk everyday to do the school run so that should help too im hoping, i just need to work on the healthier eating now! :)


----------



## seoj

It can help- yes. For me, I didn't watch my calorie intake and ate more than I should have (I'm sure) right after LO was born- I just cut myself a break. hehe. But I wasn't able to breastfeed after weeks of trying, so I pumped. And after LO was born, I lost most of the weight- and then maintained while I was pumping and before getting back at it to workout/watch calories etc... if I'd eatin like that normally, I'd of gained weight for sure! ;)

I was done pumping by the time I went back to work and pushed myself more at the gym and really watched my calories to lose the baby weight (and then some)- so I can't speak to losing weight. But, long as your still eating enough to maintain your milk supply and still lose weight I'm sure you'll do great! 

Congrats btw :)


----------



## Kiddo

It did for me. After my kids were born I went down to a smaller size than I had been before I got pregnant. When I stopped breast feeding I crept back up to my normal pre pregnancy weight.


----------



## AP

Hands down, it worked for me amazingly


----------



## RaspberryK

Not for me, I guess I didn't eat healthily enough though xx


----------



## Abz1982

I did...I lost like 8lbs, and since stopping I have eaten the same and put on 20lbs in 3 months! :(


----------



## kung_pao mama

Eh, it's hard to say. I gained 40 lbs during pregnancy and within 6 weeks I had lost just over 30. I did attribute a lot of that loss to breastfeeding because i was doing very little else. lol. Not exercising and not eating very healthy at all.

But my son is now 15 weeks and i am STUCK. Since about 10 weeks, I've been back at work (at a pretty active job) and on a better diet and i cannot seem to lose anymore. I've heard some women say that as soon as they stop BFing, they drop weight instantly. I'm guessing it has to do with your body holding onto all the excess stored fat to continue making milk... maybe.


----------



## Memphis

My LO is 6 months and I EBF and I would say it is not helping me lose weight at all! I lost the initial bunch of weight after having him and am stuck with an extra 13lbs:cry: I am disappointed but hoping that I am one of the people who lose weight when they stop BF.


----------



## CatAndCo

I've dropped from 164lbs to 139 lbs and that's just in three weeks whilst eating like a piggy :haha:

I have been doing loads of walking and running after a four year old as well though, so that helps!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I lost about a lb a week after DD#1 just by bfing and eating a normal healthy diet and doing a couple of hours per week exercise. I'm hoping to do the same now I've had DD#2, I have gained 20 lb of pregnancy weight, so I reckon it may take 4 months.


----------



## Lara310809

I didnt lose a single pound whilst breastfeeding, AND I breastfed my daughter EXCLUSIVELY until she was 14 months old. By that I mean she wasn't eating solid foods, and my milk provided her entire calorie intake until she was 14 months old. that's a lot of milk, and I didn't over eat (myself), and despite that; I never lost a pound :(


----------

